# Grand Isle Conspiracy Mystery



## TrojanBob (Sep 30, 2018)

Came across this YouTube vid today. This long time LA fisherman who generally fishes out of Hopedale and Rigolets went down to Grand Isle and saw some folks hauling off many bull reds from the beach. They said originally they caught them in the surf at night. But, Youtuber figures out that Pogie boats or shrimp boats (I am not sure) are cleaning their nets of the bull reds so they will drift up on the beach at night. This activity is known to a certian few and they harvest them off the beach under the cloak of darkness, and I assume they sell them to fish market. Seems to be a conspiracy that the YouTuber is very upset about. 

Is this a big deal? I am still a little confused about what is going on. Hope someone can shed some light.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

There always scumb bags everywhere


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

That's a problem here in MS too. Lots of bycatch. A lot of LA has the advantage with so many rigs there is a lot of area that can't be netted. I've heard there are only two big operations left - that one in LA and the one in Moss Point, MS. We don't like North winds here - blankets us with pogey smell. I can't imagine working on one of those boats


----------

